# Edward Scissorhands



## Thorne (Apr 9, 2011)

I watched the above movie today.


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW

Edward ;_;


In all seriousness, I have never been one for movies and I have never been. But today I was at a friends small birthday party, as it was only him, me and two other guys. We decided to watch a movie, and they chose Edward Scissorhands. I just rolled with it as there was not much else to do.

Turns out I actually enjoyed the movie. It's a funny yet tragic tale of a peculiar man trying to fit into an everyday society. Johnny Depp managed to make Edward into a remarkably sympathetic character, too.

Does anyone else have an opinion on the film?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 9, 2011)

This movie is absolutely amazing.

As is most of Burton's work.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 11, 2011)

This was a really interesting movie. What I enjoyed most of all was the setting, above even some of the characters. Such stark, eerily perfect neighborhoods...


----------



## Byrus (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, definitely an enjoyable movie. The setting and atmosphere was just perfect.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 14, 2011)

I wrote an analysis of the first scene for my film studies class a couple of years ago. I think my favorite part is the way it establishes the cheery suburb setting and makes it _completely creepy_.

That said, Edward is also pretty adorable and it's generally entertaining. I haven't watched it for a while so I'm not sure I can call it a favorite without seeing it again, but I definitely do like it.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 15, 2011)

I love this movie :3

Especially for the pastel colored setting.

And for once Johnny Depp gets to be adorable

[cue "what he can't be! not after I saw Sweeney Todd D:"]


----------



## Saith (Apr 15, 2011)

I've always found this movie dull and boring, but that's probably because of whatever the opposite of nostalgia is.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2011)

Indigo said:


> And for once Johnny Depp gets to be adorable


Johnny Depp is always adorable.. Check out 21 Jump Street.


----------



## Luna (May 1, 2011)

I remember seeing this movie, and I loved it. It was just epic seeing Edward try to fit into the society, and how he liked that girl...
so sympathetic. <3


----------

